# entirely surrendering my own judgement



## science

The discussions about listing and ranking and polling have given me an idea that might be an interesting experience: I'd actually like to try to surrender my own judgment.

So: I will let you (the talkclassical community) tell me what to listen to. You will command part of my listening time, and I will follow your orders without question. You're the boss, talkclassical community. I am merely your humble servant, here at your service to listen as you command.

Despite some optimistic evaluations, my time and money do have actual limits! So this is how I will do it:

Actionable commands will mention a particular recording of a particular work, which must be something I either already own or can purchase at a reasonable price.*

At some point in the near future I'll count up the actionable commands, and if I don't already own those recordings then I will purchase them, and when they arrive I will listen exclusively to the recordings commanded by you in precisely the order that you've commanded them (with the most frequently commanded first, and so on).

Issue as many commands as you like; there are no rules. I guess I'll probably make 5-10 purchases at a time, and probably not more often than once a month.

Keep in mind that you don't need to persuade me, I'm going to follow instructions as mindlessly and robotically as possible, but you might need to persuade your fellow dictators to second your commands. And I suspect that whatever you command, I won't even be the only one who follows these orders!

In case anyone wants information about what I've heard or own or enjoy - a fair assumption and close approximation to the reality is that I own nothing and have heard nothing and would enjoy anything, so you should proceed accordingly.

*I live in South Korea so I don't have access to spotify or anything like that; I can't even get a functional iTunes account. So if I can't purchase it locally I need to be able to ship from extremely reliable international vendors (I prefer arkivmusic, prestoclassical, and amazon including a few very reliable "third party" sellers like MovieMars, importCDs, and Zoverstocks) because I've often had problems getting things actually delivered! If I am not sure whether a particular price is "reasonable," I'll consult my dearly beloved wife who of course has final say. I do not and will not listen to music on youtube or other site like that if there is any chance that I'm robbing a musician.


----------



## KenOC

................................... never mind...


----------



## GGluek

Klemperer's EMI recording of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


----------



## science

GGluek said:


> Klemperer's EMI recording of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


And of course, "As you please, my lord."

You mean the 1966 EMI studio recording, but if you like that you might want to know that there are live recordings from 1955 and 1963 available as well!


----------



## science

This is obsolete!


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> ................................... never mind...


Don't be shy, KenOC. Even you can command me in this case.


----------



## KenOC

Uh, OK, Sorabji's Opus Clavicembalisticum, entire. Report back when done. Available on a rather thick stack of 45s...


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok and Ligeti Violin Concerti
View attachment 36128


----------



## Andolink

*C.P.E Bach*: _Sonatas for Pianoforte and Violin_
Amandine Beyer, violin
Edna Stern, piano


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> Uh, OK, Sorabji's Opus Clavicembalisticum, entire. Report back when done. Available on a rather thick stack of 45s...


I've actually got it already! I'll add it to the list...


----------



## science

This actually looks like it will be a lot of fun: 

1 Command each: 
Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag 
Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988


----------



## KenOC

You could always join the "New listening game" thread...


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> You could always join the "New listening game" thread...


It must not be a very active game; I went back several pages and didn't find it.


----------



## KenOC

It's 3/4 down the first page, 706 posts. The idea was taken from this forum, but there was no interest here. A great idea IMO, but not many players because brief reviews are required.


----------



## Guest

Berlioz: _Benvenuto Cellini_ on Philips with Colin Davis and the BBC Symphony Orchestra.

http://www.amazon.com/Berlioz-Benve...=1393573381&sr=8-9&keywords=benvenuto+cellini

Zbigniew Karkowski and Daniel Menche, _Unleash_

http://danielmenche.bandcamp.com/album/unleash


----------



## dgee

Do online vids count count? This guy died too young - very cool. The first time I heard the opening I was hooked

http://classical-music-online.net/en/production/18991


----------



## science

1 Command each: 

- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag 
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive 
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988

Update: I found definitely legit and safe sources (i.e. legally produced recordings that I can buy from vendors that I trust) for Karkowski/Menche and Romitelli, so they're in. I absolutely love the commands so far. If we keep up like this, my spiritual slavery to talkclassical is going to be a very pleasant experience.


----------



## science

some guy said:


> Berlioz: _Benvenuto Cellini_ on Philips with Colin Davis and the BBC Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Berlioz-Benve...=1393573381&sr=8-9&keywords=benvenuto+cellini
> 
> Zbigniew Karkowski and Daniel Menche, _Unleash_
> 
> http://danielmenche.bandcamp.com/album/unleash


With all your objections to lists and rankings and polls and recommendations, all in the name of some kind of entirely undirected exploration, you actually choose to participate in a project that requires me to surrender my own judgment. I won't say I'm _actually_ surprised, but were I less cynical, I would be very much so.

And of course, "As you wish, señor." You've issued two very promising commands.


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> It's 3/4 down the first page, 706 posts. The idea was taken from this forum, but there was no interest here. A great idea IMO, but not many players because brief reviews are required.


Oh, I see! Sorry, man, I'm not prepared to venture back among The Unmoderated at this time. Also, it looks like it involves a lot of youtubism, so it's not for me in any case.


----------



## KenOC

science said:


> Oh, I see! Sorry, man, I'm not prepared to venture back among The Unmoderated at this time. Also, it looks like it involves a lot of youtubism, so it's not for me in any case.


Understand, and I withdraw the Sorabji as well. I assume your time has some positive value.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

science said:


> Oh, I see! Sorry, man, I'm not prepared to venture back among The Unmoderated at this time. Also, it looks like it involves a lot of youtubism, so it's not for me in any case.


Don't surrender your own judgment! Listen to what you want dude.


----------



## Nereffid

I insist that you listen to Laurent Petitgirard's ballet "The Little Prince", as conducted by the composer on a 2013 Naxos release.


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> Understand, and I withdraw the Sorabji as well. I assume your time has some positive value.


I'm not sure you're _allowed_ to withdraw commands. Besides, I've listened to it before, so my time is...


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> I insist that you listen to Laurent Petitgirard's ballet "The Little Prince", as conducted by the composer on a 2013 Naxos release.


Yes, sir!

1 command each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink) 
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy) 
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee) 
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC)


----------



## ArtMusic

Two testing pieces. One says opera is dead, the other is just a great opera.

First one you don't have to buy. It's on youtube, or at least one part of it anyway scored for two singers, piano, TV, radio, victrola, tape and light. Part five of five parts.






Second one, you don't have to buy either. It's on youtube. There are many performances available so feel free to pick one. I picked this one for you mainly because it was performed close to South Korea - just being kind and thinking of where you live. Lucia di Lammermoor by Donizetti.


----------



## science

ArtMusic said:


> youtube ...
> youtube


Unacceptable, dude. But I will try to find them...

Later:

I'm sorry, I can only find the Cage on CD for $40 plus shipping, so that won't happen for awhile.



ArtMusic said:


> There are many performances available so feel free to pick one.


I'll do Sutherland and Pritchard then. On that regard, your wish is my command:

1 command each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink) 
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending an affordable recording / ArtMusic) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy) 
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee) 
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bantock: Fifine at the Fair Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

This is currently available from Zoverstocks on Amazon for £2.72! The Bax and Berners works are extremely good too, but the Bantock is *SUPERB!!!!!!*


----------



## ptr

Two commands from ptr:

*Bruno Mantovani* - Le sette chiese (Ensemble intercontemporain / Susanna Mälkki @ Kairos 0012722KAI)

*Dror Feiler* - Music for dead Europeans (Gageego / B Tommy Andersson @ Phono Suecia PSCD 155)

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> Two commands from ptr:
> 
> *Bruno Mantovani* - Le sette chiese (Ensemble intercontemporain / Susanna Mälkki @ Kairos 0012722KAI)
> 
> *Dror Feiler* - Music for dead Europeans (Gageego / B Tommy Andersson @ Phono Suecia PSCD 155)
> 
> /ptr


ptr, I'm sorry, I can't find the Feiler.

1 command each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink) 
- Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending an affordable recording / ArtMusic) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy) 
- Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr)
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee) 
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC)

So far nothing has been commanded more than once...


----------



## starry

I don't see how you entirely abandon your own judgement, you will judge whether you like something or not, exactly the same as any other music you see anywhere else. It's got nothing to do with ranking which is about placing things in more order than that.


----------



## Wood

science said:


> ptr, I'm sorry, I can't find the Feiler.
> 
> 1 command each:
> - Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink)
> - Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose)
> - Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino)
> - Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek)
> - Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy)
> - Cage: Europera 5 (pending an affordable recording / ArtMusic)
> - Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic)
> - Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy)
> - Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr)
> - Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid)
> - Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee)
> - Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC)
> 
> So far nothing has been commanded more than once...


That is shaping up into a fine playlist. I command all of the above plus:

Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (1968) - Cantata from ancient Egyptian poems for mezzo-soprano, male chorus and orchestra performed by the Moscow State Film Orchestra

Enjoy.


----------



## science

starry said:


> I don't see how you entirely abandon your own judgement, you will judge whether you like something or not, exactly the same as any other music you see anywhere else. It's got nothing to do with ranking which is about placing things in more order than that.


Are you kidding? I'm intentionally doing precisely what you accuse me of doing with other lists! And we'll see how it goes.

Also, there will be more of an order once people start agreeing about some commands.


----------



## science

Wood said:


> That is shaping up into a fine playlist. I command all of the above plus:
> 
> Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (1968) - Cantata from ancient Egyptian poems for mezzo-soprano, male chorus and orchestra performed by the Moscow State Film Orchestra
> 
> Enjoy.


Ok!

2 commands each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending an affordable recording / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood)

1 command: 
- Feiler - Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility 
- Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (Wood)

Actually I'm having trouble finding a recording of that. I can't even purchase the mp3 from amazon because I'm in Korea. I'll leave that as a standing command pending availability along with ptr's that I can't find. I don't know if you want to command that as well, but it wasn't on the list you quoted because I hadn't thought of the idea of commands pending feasibility.


----------



## Wood

science said:


> Ok!
> 
> 1 command:
> - Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (Wood)
> 
> Actually I'm having trouble finding a recording of that.


Mine was a download from Amazon UK for 69p:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Memph...&sr=8-2&keywords=night+in+memphis+gubaidulina

If you cannot access Amazon downloads in S Korea, the work is also included on this album:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orchestral-...&sr=8-1&keywords=night+in+memphis+gubaidulina

though it is a bit pricey, even 2nd hand, and I do not know the performers.


----------



## science

Wood said:


> Mine was a download from Amazon UK for 69p:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Memph...&sr=8-2&keywords=night+in+memphis+gubaidulina
> 
> If you cannot access Amazon downloads in S Korea, the work is also included on this album:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orchestral-...&sr=8-1&keywords=night+in+memphis+gubaidulina
> 
> though it is a bit pricey, even 2nd hand, and I do not know the performers.


Actually that's not too bad. Funny that zoverstocks doesn't have it listed on the US amazon. Edit: I'm sorry, they do! Just that the US amazon has two different listings for that recording, and overstocks only offers on one of them.


----------



## Guest

I would like to give Sorabji an additional vote. 

Partially because I'm sadistic, but mostly because I've only managed to listen to the whole work once and it was quite intriguing and I want to hear more opinions!


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> I would like to give Sorabji an additional vote.
> 
> Partially because I'm sadistic, but mostly because I've only managed to listen to the whole work once and it was quite intriguing and I want to hear more opinions!


It's gettin' real up in here now. (I've only listened to it once too, and I don't mind at all doing it again. My god, it's work though. I think it took me three different sessions of listening to get through it because I couldn't just sit there for the whole thing.)

3 commands: 
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)

2 commands each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood)

1 command: 
- Feiler - Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility 
- Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (Wood)


----------



## brianvds

The sadist in me is tempted to command you to listen to as many recordings of Beethoven's "Für Elise" as you can get hold of... 

Instead I'll go off the beaten track and command a listen to Thomas Koppel's recorder concerto subtitled "Moonschild's Dream." There is a very good recording by Michala Petri, who also commissioned the work.

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/r/rca62543b.php

Alas, it may be very difficult to get hold of.


----------



## Guest

starry said:


> I don't see how you entirely abandon your own judgement, you will judge whether you like something or not, exactly the same as any other music you see anywhere else. It's got nothing to do with ranking which is about placing things in more order than that.


And that, science, is exactly why you should not be surprised at all that I participated on this thread.


----------



## Guest

phono suecia is notoriously difficult to find in stores.

I still haven't figured out how to order a particular CD directly from them.

But they themselves give a link to NML so that you can listen to the Feiler for free.

(I'm doing it right now as I write this.)


----------



## ptr

some guy said:


> phono suecia is notoriously difficult to find in stores.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to order a particular CD directly from them.
> 
> But they themselves give a link to NML so that you can listen to the Feiler for free.
> 
> (I'm doing it right now as I write this.)


Phono Suecia unfortunately don't seem to have a US distributor, You can try to order it from the Swedish Naxos Branch who distributes locally or HMV in Japan.

It also seems to be available for down-load at Classics-onLine!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

And it's not hard to order directly from phono suecia, either.

You just have to scroll down further than I did when I posted my last post.:lol:


----------



## Xaltotun

Science, your experiment is a winner because it feels sexy and religious at the same time!


----------



## science

brianvds said:


> The sadist in me is tempted to command you to listen to as many recordings of Beethoven's "Für Elise" as you can get hold of...
> 
> Instead I'll go off the beaten track and command a listen to Thomas Koppel's recorder concerto subtitled "Moonschild's Dream." There is a very good recording by Michala Petri, who also commissioned the work.
> 
> http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/r/rca62543b.php
> 
> Alas, it may be very difficult to get hold of.


It's no problem!

3 commands: 
- Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)

2 commands each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood)

1 command: 
- Feiler - Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility 
- Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel: Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brianvds)


----------



## science

some guy said:


> And that, science, is exactly why you should not be surprised at all that I participated on this thread.


Fact is, everything that both of you have ever said critical of the lists or ranks is revealed to be entirely the purest bunk by your comments on this thread.


----------



## science

As the first point of consensus coalesced around the Sorabji and I'm able to serve my lords at this time, I will do so now. I might as well keep a record of services rendered: 

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)

Outstanding commands: 

2 commands each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 

1 command: 
- Feiler - Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility 
- Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel: Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brianvds)

I want to remind people that you can give more than one command, etc. I will perform these commands in the order of their urgency, so you can prioritize my listening by seconding others' commands. Add more as you wish, the list is still very short!


----------



## Prodromides

You must ... *OBEY* ... me! 

Moving from science fiction to TC's _science_, my first utterance is to acquire Timpani 1C1056, which contains _Livre des Prodiges_ in an all-Maurice Ohana CD.










http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d1=8886&name_role1=1&comp_id=88902&bcorder=15


----------



## science

Prodromides said:


> You must ... *OBEY* ... me!
> 
> Moving from science fiction to TC's _science_, my first utterance is to acquire Timpani 1C1056, which contains _Livre des Prodiges_ in an all-Maurice Ohana CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d1=8886&name_role1=1&comp_id=88902&bcorder=15


Your wish could not not be my command.

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)

Outstanding commands:

2 commands each: 
- Bach, CPE: Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Bantock: Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Cage: Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Mantovani: Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Petitgirard: The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Romitelli: Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood)

1 command: 
- Feiler - Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility 
- Gubaidulina: Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel: Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brianvds)
- Ohana: Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides)

______________________

The Sorabji was a satisfying "second time around." It wasn't as long as it seemed the first time, and I found more music amid the pounding (_my_ left hand got tired in plain sympathy for Ogdon's) - that is merely to say, I found a few motifs more than I did the first time. The coda was particularly interesting, and not just because it was at long last the ending! I still haven't been able to wade through the unreflective snobbiness of the little book that comes with the CDs - the dedication of the piece itself starts off on the wrong foot - but maybe if I ever do it'll provide some help. Whether I ever do that or not, from now on, I think I will usually listen to this work in smaller pieces, sort of the way a person might work on a huge jigsaw puzzle. Hopefully if I can get the corners and edges done, so to speak, I can begin to fill in the middle. Anyway, thank you all for this wonderful command! I assume our future interactions of inappropriately asymmetrical power will be as pleasurable (for me at any rate).


----------



## science

I need someone to sort out this mess. How am I, all mindless obedience, to choose which of these to listen to next? 

2 commands (tied for highest priorities): 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 

1 command: 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility 
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brianvds)
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides)


----------



## Andolink

I command you to listen to the C.P.E. Bach violin sonatas disc. Disobedience will not be tolerated!


----------



## science

Andolink said:


> I command you to listen to the C.P.E. Bach violin sonatas disc. Disobedience will not be tolerated!


You already did so, but the other lords here have issued equally strong orders. Maybe you can agree with some of theirs or some of them can agree with yours. With everything tied at 2 commands and no mind of my own to make up, I'm simply stymied.


----------



## quack

Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the Law


----------



## Rhythm

science said:


> ...With everything tied at 2 commands and no mind of my own to make up, I'm simply stymied.


Okay, then, here's an idea. Consider rearranging your listenings to composers' birth years. Might that be a start toward unstymiedness?


----------



## science

quack said:


> Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the Law


This is of course the POV of the critics of rankings and lists. But the point of this here thread is to very precisely reject that, to do exactly what such critics think we do with rankings and lists - to mindlessly listen to what I'm told to listen to, not making any judgments of mine own, as if I had no desires or opinions of mine own.

The problem is, in order to listen to something, I need it to be the most-commanded thing. If there's a tie, as there is now, then I either have to make up my own mind - the which may God forbid! - or I cannot listen to anything.


----------



## science

Rhythm said:


> Okay, then, here's an idea. Consider rearranging your listenings to composers' birth years. Might that be a start toward unstymiedness?


Ok. When I do that, shall I listen to the earliest born or latest born first?


----------



## Rhythm

science said:


> Ok. When I do that, shall I listen to the earliest born or latest born first?


Good question. Which direction shall you be most comfortable with?


----------



## science

Rhythm said:


> Good question. Which direction shall you be most comfortable with?


I don't understand the question. At least within this thread, I am robotic, I have no comforts or discomforts. I shall do as you tell me! (I added the composers' birth years to the list of pending commands. As soon as you make your mind up for me, I'll add your command to whichever one it is.)


----------



## Yardrax

quack said:


> Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the Law


"All the will-worshippers, from Nietzsche to Mr. Davidson, are really quite empty of volition. They cannot will, they can hardly wish. And if any one wants a proof of this, it can be found quite easily. It can be found in this fact: that they always talk of will as something that expands and breaks out. But it is quite the opposite. Every act of will is an act of self-limitation. To desire action is to desire limitation. In that sense every act is an act of self-sacrifice. When you choose anything, you reject everything else. That objection, which men of this school used to make to the act of marriage, is really an objection to every act. Every act is an irrevocable selection and exclusion. Just as when you marry one woman you give up all the others, so when you take one course of action you give up all the other courses. If you become King of England, you give up the post of Beadle in Brompton. If you go to Rome, you sacrifice a rich suggestive life in Wimbledon. It is the existence of this negative or limiting side of will that makes most of the talk of the anarchic will-worshippers little better than nonsense. For instance, Mr. John Davidson tells us to have nothing to do with "Thou shalt not"; but it is surely obvious that "Thou shalt not" is only one of the necessary corollaries of "I will."" - G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Rhythm

science said:


> I don't understand the question. At least within this thread, I am robotic, I have no comforts or discomforts. I shall do as you tell me! ...


But, a robot isn't stymied, eh?


science said:


> ... (I added the composers' birth years to the list of pending commands. As soon as you make your mind up for me, I'll add your command to whichever one it is.)


This conversation is, how can I say this, so UNnatural :lol: Let it be known to all that you will have selected listenings according to an ascending order of things.


----------



## quack

Freely rejecting free will? I suppose I could free you from your freely imposed freedom paralysis by adding an extra vote/command for one of them, or instead deepen the problem by adding yet another recommendation/command. I suppose this is the reason you shouldn't be a minion with multiple masters.

The Sorabji work is great and Ogdon's version beats Madge's for clarity, if not for correctness, supposedly he had more errors in his interpretation. I regard the Opus as rather like staring at the sea in a storm, lots of details patterns and complexity, i'm not sure I discern any bigger picture or grand ambition though. Other large scale piano work such as La Monte Young or Feldman tend to come across as noodling to me, the unexciting detail of a flat seascape whereas for all its show-off virtuosity the Opus is at least engaging.

Oh dear, Chesterton does come across as a bookish nerd, hiding in the corner of the playground carefully rationalising why the best fun is not to have fun.


----------



## science

Rhythm said:


> But, a robot isn't stymied, eh?This conversation is, how can I say this, so UNnatural :lol: Let it be known to all that you will have selected listenings according to an ascending order of things.


Your command is therefore a standing order to listen, in case of ties, to the oldest composer on the list.

Thus saith the lords:

3 commands (highest priority at the moment): 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Rhythm, Wood)

2 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood)

1 command: 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides)
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Lyatoshynsky: Symphony #3 (Rhombic) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Rosenman: Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides)


----------



## ptr

Hey Sci, random is much better! Write the composers names on paper strips, put these in Your hat and do a random draw that You *must* obey! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> Hey Sci, random is much better! Write the composers names on paper strips, put these in Your hat and do a random draw that You *must* obey! :angel:
> 
> /ptr


I fear that someone would think I'm "fixing" the draw. If you want, you can do a random draw and add your command to the winner. Unfortunately, if one that you've already commanded wins, you won't be able to twice-command it! So it could make your actual commands lower priorities. By the way, you're free to issue further commands. No need to wait around.


----------



## Prodromides

I shall be the first to command a soundtrack album. 
(don't think _science_ is excluding any music that is not 'classical')

You should acquire the soundtrack album for FANTASTIC VOYAGE - music by Leonard Rosenman.

http://www.lalalandrecords.com/FantasticVoyage.html


----------



## Rhombic




----------



## science

Rhombic said:


> youtube


I won't do the youtube, but if you tell me the conductor I'll look for a recording.


----------



## samurai

science said:


> I won't do the youtube, but if you tell me the conductor I'll look for a recording.


 Same here; perhaps it can be found on *Spotify* {much better sound!}? I shall commence the search forthwith. :angel:


----------



## samurai

Hi, Science. I just saw your earlier posting in which you have stated you are unable to access* Spotify*. Sorry, I didn't mean to be smug about this or anything, since I get it.


----------



## science

samurai said:


> Hi, Science. I just saw your earlier posting in which you have stated you are unable to access* Spotify*. Sorry, I didn't mean to be smug about this or anything, since I get it.


That's ok!

I will get it someday.


----------



## science

3 commands (highest priority at the moment): 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Rhythm, Wood) 

2 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink)
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 

1 command: 
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility


----------



## Andolink

I'll 2nd the commandment to listen to the Ohana disc since it's the only thing on this list other than my CPE Bach disc that I have heard and it is indeed terrific.


----------



## Rhombic

science said:


> I won't do the youtube, but if you tell me the conductor I'll look for a recording.


Boris Lyatoshynsky, Symphony No. 3. Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, cond. Theodore Kuchar
Since there are not many recordings for this symphony, if you cannot get this particular one, look for a different one.


----------



## Prodromides

ZARDOZ speaks!










"The gun is good".

Time for _science_ to pull the trigger and get a CD of Andre Caplet's "Le miroir de Jesus".










http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.225043

I have the Marco Polo disc myself, but any version should be a superlative introduction to this very fine work (words fail to convey its impact).

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...1=1887&name_role1=1&comp_id=118513&bcorder=15


----------



## Sid James

science said:


> ...
> Also, there will be more of an order once people start agreeing about some commands.


This is very Monty Python, so I recommend *Sousa's Liberty Bell March*, the theme for the classic Brit comedy series.

Now I am giving you your marching orders! FACT: regular rhythms bring order to the universe...or a thread...or whatever.

Extra command is to listen to all of Sousa's marches back to back. Now even I haven't done that, and it would drive me nuts, but still since the lifeblood of online discussions is "do as I say, no do as I do" this is very apt, is it not?

In the spirit of that, I christen you science to be _Minister of Silly Lists _(like John Cleese's classic Minister of Silly Walks skit).


----------



## science

Thank you good sirs! 

Mr. James, would you settle for the Hoskins 2-disk set on EMI of Sousa's marches? I've listened to that before! I also have a single disk by Fennell on Mercury, but I suspect that you want to inflict more on me than that. 

Prodromides, your kind command has been added. 

Andolink, Rhythm, and Wood - the CPE Bach is on order. As soon as it arrives I will proceed.... 

3 commands (highest priority at the moment): 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Rhythm, Wood) 

2 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink)
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 

1 command: 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility


----------



## Sid James

science said:


> ...
> Mr. James, would you settle for the Hoskins 2-disk set on EMI of Sousa's marches? I've listened to that before! I also have a single disk by Fennell on Mercury, but I suspect that you want to inflict more on me than that. ...


Yes 2 discs is enough. Plus the Fennell is three, which is a good number. Now I remember you posting those. You are fully off the hook. Listen wearing a bowler hat and doing a funny walk and you will earn extra browny points for your effort!


----------



## KenOC

Sid James said:


> Yes 2 discs is enough. Plus the Fennell is three, which is a good number. Now I remember you posting those. You are fully off the hook. Listen wearing a bowler hat and doing a funny walk and you will earn extra browny points for your effort!


Gotta be serious about Sousa! May I recommend the fine recording by the Central Air Force Band of the Japanese Self Defense Force? Not making this up...  Here's "The Thunderer".






Well, maybe it violates Ligeti's dictum: "Music should not be normal, well-bred, with its tie all neat."


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> Yes 2 discs is enough. Plus the Fennell is three, which is a good number. Now I remember you posting those. You are fully off the hook. Listen wearing a bowler hat and doing a funny walk and you will earn extra browny points for your effort!


If you get in the spirit of it, band music isn't bad at all. I don't have a bowler, but I can march around pretending to carry a euphonium.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti is acknowledged as a great composer of band music by the way.


----------



## science

3 commands (highest priority at the moment): 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Rhythm, Wood) 

2 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink)
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

Most of these are now on order. I am meanwhile open to more commands! Please please me.


----------



## Winterreisender

As most other things on the list are reasonably modern, how about some crazy eccentric renaissance music: Clement Janequin's _La Chasse_ and other chansons, sung by Ensemble Clement Janequin?

Whilst I'm at it, I'll second Sid's recommendation of Sousa


----------



## Wood

science said:


> I am meanwhile open to more commands! Please please me.


Fine. It's a good list.

I would like you to listen to Julia Gomelskaya's Symphony No. 2 'Ukraine Forever'. However, I have only seen it on YT. If you are unable to acquire a copy, your command is to listen to the following which is on the composer's own website, whilst chanting repetitively throughout the piece: Ukraine Forever; Ukraine Forever; Ukraine Forever; Ukraine Forever; Ukraine Forever; Ukraine Forever...

https://myspace.com/juliagomelskaya...ing-singing-for-mixed-choir-76278891-84105446


----------



## Andolink

Science, how's this project coming along? Been quite a while.


----------



## science

Andolink said:


> Science, how's this project coming along? Been quite a while.


Yes, it has!

For now I'm stuck because I don't have the most urgently commanded recording. It's on order. I think I'll get it in May. I know that's ridiculous, but that's how it is!

I already have or have already ordered most of the other recordings commanded as well, so once I get going things'll move faster.

Edit: I am open to more commands, though. In that sense the project is ongoing.


----------



## Sid James

Well since this has come up I'll do a command to you, science. This one is serious! The double cd set on Decca Eloquence reissue label, "Salute to Percy Grainger." Some of my thoughts on it here (second half of that long post). I've been listening to it to death in recent weeks. Amazing music, amazing composer...with the obligatory IMHO attached!


----------



## science

Mr. James, your wish is always and only my command: 

3 commands (highest priority at the moment): 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Rhythm, Wood) 

2 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink)
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) 

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link


----------



## Bas

Can I second this command?
- Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood)

It is not really a command, after listening you will see it as a present, I hope  
I love that work, and that performance.


----------



## Nereffid

I'll second Sid's Grainger command.


----------



## science

Thank you, and especially Bas because, owning it already, I can listen to the Donizetti almost immediately:

*Orders Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood, [+Rhythm])

2 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) 
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (ShropshireMoose, Wood)
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid)
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood)
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink)
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood)
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood)

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

science said:


> Yes, it has!
> 
> For now I'm stuck because I don't have the most urgently commanded recording. It's on order. I think I'll get it in May. I know that's ridiculous, but that's how it is!
> 
> I already have or have already ordered most of the other recordings commanded as well, so once I get going things'll move faster.
> 
> Edit: I am open to more commands, though. In that sense the project is ongoing.


This thread is hilarious.


----------



## AH music

I second the Bantock, and in return I promise to listen to something of his for the first time. I have read about him so often and been intrigued, but never got round to it... 

If you are still adding new pieces, my "command" is Czerny, Piano sonatas 1 and 11, Martin Jones (disc 1 of volume 2 of the three double-cd set of the sonatas and a few other pieces). For my part, the recommendation is genuine, and no 1 was regularly in the repertoire of Liszt.


----------



## Wood

Sometimes I surrender my own judgement and buy random CDs. So I command you to do *a double judgement surrender *by listening to the following works I have recently purchased at random:

Brian - Symphony No 4 'Psalm of Victory' Slovak Radio SO, Leaper

Mozart - Symphony No. 39 Immerseel, Anima Eterna










Hassler - Festal sacred music of Bavaria










Negri: Le Gratie D'Amore, Ensemble la Folia


----------



## science

I humbly and gratefully thank Mr. AH Music and Mr. Wood for their commands, which I've added here:

*Orders Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) *
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood) *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood)
- Negri (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Wood

Thank you Mr Science. It will be interesting to hear your thoughts on these works in due course.


----------



## science

Wood said:


> Thank you Mr Science. It will be interesting to hear your thoughts on these works in due course.


I'm not sure that I will share my thoughts, though I did on the Sorabji and I suppose I can on the Donizetti as well.

I listened to it yesterday, per the community's command, and it was my third or fourth time hearing it. I love Sutherland, who is magnificent in the parts designed for her to show off, and the rest of the cast impresses me as well. Though the famous mad scene doesn't carry me away as much as it evidently carries away most people, it is a wonderful opera, very romantic (in the cultural sense), very entertaining, great music, and in this case great singing too. I have the Netrebko DVD (with the Met) and have never watched it.... It's still seal-wrapped.


----------



## AH music

Thank you! I doubt I could ever open up to the whole repertoire in this way myself, but a very intriguing idea.


----------



## AH music

One spin-off from this thread - I have now listened to some music by Bantock! Will be featuring on the current listening thread....


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Bach is awesome! you should try this!!







http://www.amazon.com/Plays-Bach-We...d=1396624847&sr=8-1&keywords=bach+glenn+gould


----------



## Guest

A couple nights ago I read about Sorabji's 2nd organ symphony (over 8 hours long) and thought of this thread.

Lucky for you it hasn't been recorded


----------



## science

For logistical reasons, things that don't go on order in the next day or two are not going to go on order until at least June. So, this is the last chance for awhile to get in your commands.


----------



## science

With apologies to Mr. Jonathan Wrachford for not noticing his command earlier:

*Orders Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) *
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood) *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood)
- Negri (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2 - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford) **
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## MaxB

I occasionally go to random.org for a random number between 1-200 or so then go to new releases at arkivmusic.com and buy the album according to the random number.


----------



## Op.123

HOWARD SHELLEY - MOZART 20th AND 23rd PIANO CONCERTOS
YOU CAN FIND THEM ON SPOTIFY!!!


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> HOWARD SHELLEY - MOZART 20th AND 23rd PIANO CONCERTOS
> YOU CAN FIND THEM ON SPOTIFY!!!


I can't get spotify yet but I can get them on Amazon. Thank you for your command, good sir!


----------



## science

*Orders Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust)
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood) *
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya c. 2011 Naive (senza sordino, Wood) *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood)
- Negri (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2 - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford) **
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Op.123

Please tell us what you think of them all


----------



## Op.123

Please may I add

Schumann and Grieg piano concertos with Perahia and Collin Davis

I would add many more but don't want to bankrupt you :lol:


----------



## Guest

Burroughs said:


> HOWARD SHELLEY - MOZART 20th AND 23rd PIANO CONCERTOS
> YOU CAN FIND THEM ON SPOTIFY!!!


I bought this recently. In fact, I indirectly bought it because of Burroughs, because he used to rep Shelley all the time until I caved and bought his Grieg/Schumann/Saint-Saens and it became one of my favorite albums.

Thus, I shall 2nd the Mozart/Shelley.


----------



## Clayton

science is funny, passionate and a little crazy...

I like science.

Please consider

Verdi; Nabucco, Gardelli 1965 recording with Elena Suliotis

Handel; Giulio Cesare, Alan Curtis Il Complesso Barocco 2012 recording

I hope you already have these. If not I am sure you would love them in your life.

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Jacobs has Jennifer Larmore.


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Schumann and Grieg piano concertos with Perahia and Collin Davis





arcaneholocaust said:


> Thus, I shall 2nd the Mozart/Shelley.





Clayton said:


> Verdi; Nabucco, Gardelli 1965 recording with Elena Suliotis
> 
> Handel; Giulio Cesare, Alan Curtis Il Complesso Barocco 2012 recording


I thank all of you, my good sirs, and have added your commands.

Please don't be concerned about my financial well-being; I will not make purchases until I can afford them, and after all I spend so much money on classical music anyway that so far this project is not going to make much difference.

It would actually help me if I could get more commands! In particular, if people would second and "third" and so on each other's commands more often, so that there would be more prioritization for me, that'd be great. But I also am happy to get more recordings commanded, not least because it gives people more opportunities to second each other's commands (as has happened here with Shelley's Mozart).


----------



## Op.123

arcaneholocaust said:


> I bought this recently. In fact, I indirectly bought it because of Burroughs, because he used to rep Shelley all the time until I caved and bought his Grieg/Schumann/Saint-Saens and it became one of my favorite albums.
> 
> Thus, I shall 2nd the Mozart/Shelley.


Cool, glad you enjoyed them, they're great!


----------



## Op.123

Add Perahia's Schumann complete works for piano and orchestra with Abbado

But, for the piano concerto get the one with Collin Davis, however the piano concerto does also come with the one which Abbado, but it's not as good

Thanks

More commands

All the Howard Shelley you can afford :lol: More Shelley
Or maybe just his interpretations of Rachmaninoff's piano concertos and Mozart's 21st and 24th piano concertos.


----------



## science

*Orders Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs) *
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust)
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood) *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood)
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2 - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford) **
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs)
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) 
- Schumann: Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Op.123

.................. Don't worry


----------



## Op.123

I third Beethoven Missa Solemnis


----------



## Op.123

science said:


> I can't get spotify yet but I can get them on Amazon. Thank you for your command, good sir!


Why can't you get spotify? That's a shame it would be really good for something like this


----------



## Op.123

.......................... Don't worry


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Why can't you get spotify? That's a shame it would be really good for something like this


Being in Korea...



Burroughs said:


> I third Beethoven Missa Solemnis


Thank you!

Your order shall be followed ASAP!


----------



## Op.123

Perahia schumann piano sonata 1, kreisleriana
Perahia schumann piano sonata 2, schubert sonata in A major
Perahia beethoven piano concertos 3 and 4


----------



## Op.123

Brendel Mackerras Mozart 20 + 24


----------



## science

Burroughs, you are a gentleman and a scholar. If I had half a dozen masters of your caliber, I'd really be getting somewhere.


----------



## Op.123

science said:


> Burroughs, you are a gentleman and a scholar. If I had half a dozen masters of your caliber, I'd really be getting somewhere.


Why, thank-you very much science.   

Have a good day and have a nice time listening when all your recordings arrive after you've ordered them all.


----------



## Op.123

You must, must, must have Sir Charles Mackerras recording of Mozart's 4 last symphonies, how could I forget this!


----------



## Op.123

Mozart - Requiem - Harnoncourt
Mozart - Piano concertos 20 & 21 - Gulda / Abbado


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> You must, must, must have Sir Charles Mackerras recording of Mozart's 4 last symphonies, how could I forget this!


You mean the one with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, right?


----------



## Op.123

science said:


> You mean the one with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, right?


Yes

+ swan lake - Previn


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Yes
> 
> + swan lake - Previn


All of your wishes are my commands.


----------



## Op.123

Burroughs said:


> Add Perahia's Schumann complete works for piano and orchestra with Abbado
> 
> But, for the piano concerto get the one with Collin Davis, however the piano concerto does also come with the one which Abbado, but it's not as good
> 
> Thanks
> 
> More commands
> 
> All the Howard Shelley you can afford :lol: More Shelley
> Or maybe just his interpretations of Rachmaninoff's piano concertos and Mozart's 21st and 24th piano concertos.


Actually, The concerto with Abbado is my favourite, I forgot which one it was.


----------



## Guest

I sort of have a rec but I fear Burroughs has already bankrupted you, lol.


----------



## Op.123

arcaneholocaust said:


> I sort of have a rec but I fear Burroughs has already bankrupted you, lol.


Yeah, maybe...

...........


----------



## Clayton

hpowders said:


> Jacobs has Jennifer Larmore.





science said:


> ...
> It would actually help me if I could get more commands! In particular, if people would second and "third" and so on each other's commands more often
> ...


Sir, kindly consider this a "second"; Jacobs' Giulio Cesare with Larmore is also an excellent recording. The important issue is to enjoy one of these recordings (although my preference would be the Curtis by a factor of 0.37/10, due to overall balance with remaining cast, sound quality, orchestra/conducting, CD presentation/booklet).


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> I sort of have a rec but I fear Burroughs has already bankrupted you, lol.


Don't worry! I'm far from bankrupt, and anyway my wife has some money too.

Please do "recommend" things!


----------



## science

Clayton said:


> Sir, kindly consider this a "second"; Jacobs' Giulio Cesare with Larmore is also an excellent recording. The important issue is to enjoy one of these recordings (although my preference would be the Curtis by a factor of 0.37/10, due to overall balance with remaining cast, sound quality, orchestra/conducting, CD presentation/booklet).


I'm not sure that hpowders was giving a command in that comment. I'll take your command and maybe hpowders can clarify.


----------



## science

*Orders Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs) *
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood) *
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust)
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood)
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) 
- Schumann: Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## science

I wonder - is it really possible that no one can "second," "third," or "fourth" any of these commands? If not, then I definitely need some more "first" commands until we get some stuff y'all can agree about.


----------



## Guest

Dearest science,

As long as your wallet isn't hurting, I'll contribute what I can.

Second: Perahia - Beethoven Concerto 3/4
Nominate: Schiff - Well-Tempered Clavier (2012, ECM New Series)

That latest Schiff WTC is utterly incredible.


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> Dearest science,
> 
> As long as your wallet isn't hurting, I'll contribute what I can.
> 
> Second: Perahia - Beethoven Concerto 3/4
> Nominate: Schiff - Well-Tempered Clavier (2012, ECM New Series)
> 
> That latest Schiff WTC is utterly incredible.


Thank you so much, kind sir!


----------



## Op.123

2nd:
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2 - Gould

3rd:
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips
Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> 2nd:
> Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2 - Gould
> 
> 3rd:
> Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips
> Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya


Thank you again!


----------



## Op.123

1st: - More Shelley...

Mozart - Piano Concertos 14 and 27 - Shelley
Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos - Shelley

You shall love Howard Shelley when I'm done with you :lol:


And you must also love Mr Brendel...

Piano Concertos with Neville Marriner is a must have so are his Beethoven concertos... anyone going to second this?


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> 1st: - More Shelley...
> 
> Mozart - Piano Concertos 14 and 27 - Shelley
> Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos - Shelley
> 
> You shall love Howard Shelley when I'm done with you :lol:
> 
> And you must also love Mr Brendel...
> 
> Piano Concertos with Neville Marriner is a must have so are his Beethoven concertos... anyone going to second this?


Re: Brendel's Beethoven concertos - Who is the conductor in the recordings you have in mind? I think he did it once with Levine and once with Haitink. Maybe I'm confused....


----------



## Guest

2nd the Brendel/Marriner Mozart if it's those Great Piano Concertos discs on Phillips...


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> 2nd the Brendel/Marriner Mozart if it's those Great Piano Concertos discs on Phillips...


Are they different from the ones on Decca? I sure hope not...


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> You shall love Howard Shelley when I'm done with you :lol:


Not if my local CD shop has anything to do with it. They don't carry a single one of the Shelley disks you've commanded!


----------



## science

Here is an updated list - I appreciate y'all's dedication and commitment!

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs) *
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood) *
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust)
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood)
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) **
- Schumann: Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Op.123

Shelley - Mozart Piano Concertos 13 & 24


----------



## Op.123

Aquinas piano trio - Mendelssohn piano trio 2 - not yet released but get as soon as you can


----------



## Op.123

4th the Bantok (just listened to it)


----------



## hpowders

Just listened to Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for the first time. Nothing yet to say.


----------



## Op.123

hpowders said:


> Just listened to Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for the first time. Nothing yet to say.


I listened to it for the first time on Friday, I too have nothing to say of it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Burroughs said:


> I listened to it for the first time on Friday, I too have nothing to say of it.


I love that moment in the cadenza between sections 3 and 4 where the trills dissipate into cascades of notes. It's a short cadenza overall (especially compared to the one in the Violin Concerto, which is quite lengthy), but extremely effective. And then you get the bouncy C major-ish ending!


----------



## Mahlerian

To the OP:

I command you to listen to Webern's recording of Berg's Violin Concerto, especially if you have not done so already.


----------



## hpowders

Update:

I've played the first movement of Schoenberg's Piano Concerto (Uchida) 6 times now, and I actually find it to be a bit haunting, especially the very beginning of the movement.

It will take me quite a while before I am prepared to critique the entire piece.

One movement at a time. I'm in no hurry!


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> Update:
> 
> I've played the first movement of Schoenberg's Piano Concerto (Uchida) 6 times now, and I actually find it to be a bit haunting, especially the very beginning of the movement.
> 
> It will take me quite a while before I am prepared to critique the entire piece.
> 
> One movement at a time. I'm in no hurry!


Did someone command me to listen to this? If so I missed that command! That'd be a crime!


----------



## Op.123

science said:


> Did someone command me to listen to this? If so I missed that command! That'd be a crime!


I don't think so


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> Did someone command me to listen to this? If so I missed that command! That'd be a crime!


I'm simply trying to expand my listening experiences. I want to like the piece.


----------



## Op.123

2 Commanda for you:
Mozart Piano concertos - Vox Box edition - it is certainly cheap but the quality is still there... The artists include some great Mozart players such as Alfred Brendel and Walter Klien.
Copland Appalachian of spring - Brenstein / NYP (thanks Hpowders.)


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Not a command; simply a suggestion.


----------



## science

I really want to offer my sincere thanks to everyone who has given commands. I look forward to most of this!

If you see anything commanded that you want to prioritize for me, please second (or third or whatever) it. That will help me.

I've just placed the last order I will make until at least June; I will receive most of the things I've ordered in late May or early June, and at that time I promise a flurry of obedience.

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

4 commands: 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs) *

3 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs) *
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs) *

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) *
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink) *
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) *
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) *
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) **
- Schumann: Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian) 
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs) **
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Op.123

Perahia, Abbado, works for piano and orchestra - Schumann


----------



## Op.123

Leon Fleisher - George Szell - Brahms, Beethoven, Schumann, Grieg piano concertos


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)

*Outstanding Commands: *

4 commands: 
- Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs) **

3 commands: 
- Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee) **
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy) **

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) **
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) **
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) **
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) **

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) *
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood)
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) **
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian) 
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs) **
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Guest

Well, why don't you just move that Romitelli up into the three command pile, then? Index of Metals. I have spoken.


----------



## dgee

I'd like to bump the Maurice Ohana disc - you got it already but now you must enjoy his lovely music sooner ;-)

What a champ of C20 music is Arturo Tamayo


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee) **
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy) **

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) **
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) **
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) **
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) **

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) *
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood)
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) **
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian) 
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs) **
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Op.123

Horowitz - Great Piano Concertos (Brahms 2, Beethoven 5, Tchaikovsky 1, Rachmaninoff 3)
Ax - Every work of Brahms he recorded
Ax - Chopin concertos


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Ax - Every work of Brahms he recorded


I'm sorry, friend, this is going to have to be more specific, unless it is a particular album.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Considering the relative abundance of well known big names in the commands; I would suggest Taneyev's Oresteia. However, the only recording I was able find is this 1966 long out of print recording that is available in its entirety on youtube I've already posted elsewhere. I wouldn't think you are robbing anybody by listening to it but I leave that to your discretion: 




You can find some more recent recordings of the Overture but not of the whole opera.


----------



## science

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Considering the relative abundance of well known big names in the commands; I would suggest Taneyev's Oresteia. However, the only recording I was able find is this 1966 long out of print recording that is available in its entirety on youtube I've already posted elsewhere. I wouldn't think you are robbing anybody by listening to it but I leave that to your discretion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find some more recent recordings of the Overture but not of the whole opera.


I think that does constitute theft, so I won't do that, but I have found a 1958 recording of it that is available used (for now). I'll add your command to the list and if it ever becomes the highest priority then I'll find a way to get some recording of it.


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Ax - Chopin concertos


Do you mean the Ormandy/Philadelphia recording or the Mackerras/OAE recording?


----------



## Op.123

science said:


> Do you mean the Ormandy/Philadelphia recording or the Mackerras/OAE recording?


Either..................


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Either..................


I'll put you down for both and see which of the commands get seconded more.


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti (1881, 1944, 1923): Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs) **
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee) **
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy) **

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) **
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) **
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) **
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) **

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) *
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood)
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music)
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann, Grieg (1810, 1843): Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) **
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) **
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian) 
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs) **
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## Op.123

Stephen Hough - Grieg and Liszt, Piano Concertos
Stephen Hough and Mark Wigglesworth - Brahms, Piano Concertos
Stephen Hough - Tchaikovsky, Works for Piano and Orchestra
Stephen Hough - Saint-Säens, Works for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## science

Burroughs, you're wonderful. 

I need more voters though!


----------



## Op.123

Just a few more 

Brahms - Symphony No. 1, Dvorak - Othello - Ashkenazy / Cleveland Orchestra
Brahms - Symphony No. 2, Dvorak - Serenade for Strings - Ashkenazy / Cleveland Orchestra
Brahms - Symphony No. 3, Haydn Variations, Dvorak - Carnival Overture - Ashkenazy / Cleveland Orchestra
Brahms - Symphony No. 4, Handel Variations - Ashkenazy / Cleveland Orchestra

These are a must have, pure untainted Brahms played with plenty of passion and energy.


----------



## scratchgolf

This is actually the first time I've seen this thread and it seems like fun. I read the OP but it seems to have evolved. Could you give me a quick rundown of how it works or point me in the direction of the current instructions? I'd like to assist.


----------



## Blake

You might be in need for some venerable Bach arrangements:

The Purcell Quartet - _J.S. Bach: Trio Sonatas, Bwv 525-530._

Bernard Labadie - _J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations, Bwv 988 (Arr. B. Labadie)._


----------



## science

scratchgolf said:


> This is actually the first time I've seen this thread and it seems like fun. I read the OP but it seems to have evolved. Could you give me a quick rundown of how it works or point me in the direction of the current instructions? I'd like to assist.


All you have to do is recommend a recording to me, or second other people's recommendations. I will listen to whatever recording has the most recommendations (I'm calling them "commands"), as soon as I'm able to acquire it.

The idea is that the TC community decides what I should listen to, instead of me making my own judgments. It's sort of a parody of the idea, often expressed in opposition to lists and polls and so on, that recommending anything violates the individual's imperative to make their own decisions. I decided, what the heck, let me try surrendering my own judgment entirely and see how it turns out. So far, wonderfully!


----------



## Op.123

Claudio Arrau - Virtuoso piano Collection


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee) **
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy) **

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) **
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox)
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) **
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) **
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) **
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) **
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) **
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) **

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) *
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) **
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood)
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) **
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs) **
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) **
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) **
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs) **
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties

** I have this already and will listen to it as soon as it is the highest ranking command
* I have ordered this and will listen to it as soon as it arrives and is the highest ranking command


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Suggestions:

Schumann - Fantasiestücke Op. 12; Arabeske Op. 18; Blumenstück Op. 19; Humoreske Op. 20; Allegro for piano Op. 8; Kinderszenen Op. 15; 3 Romances for piano, Op. 28 ; Waldszenen Op. 82; Phantasiestücke, Op. 111 
[Finghin Collins, Claves]

R. Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder; Caecilie, Morgen, Wiegenlied, Ruhe, meine Seele, Meinem Kinde, Zueignung. 
[Jessye Norman; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur]

Bridge - Sonata for Violin and Piano, Sonata for Cello and Piano, Old English folk songs for String Quartet, "Phantasie" Piano Quartet in F sharp minor. 
[Nash Ensemble]


----------



## science

TurnaboutVox said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> Schumann - Fantasiestücke Op. 12; Arabeske Op. 18; Blumenstück Op. 19; Humoreske Op. 20; Allegro for piano Op. 8; Kinderszenen Op. 15; 3 Romances for piano, Op. 28 ; Waldszenen Op. 82; Phantasiestücke, Op. 111
> [Finghin Collins, Claves]
> 
> R. Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder; Caecilie, Morgen, Wiegenlied, Ruhe, meine Seele, Meinem Kinde, Zueignung.
> [Jessye Norman; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur]
> 
> Bridge - Sonata for Violin and Piano, Sonata for Cello and Piano, Old English folk songs for String Quartet, "Phantasie" Piano Quartet in F sharp minor.
> [Nash Ensemble]


Thank you very much!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, then let me also 'second' the following:

- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier- Schiff (arcaneholocaust)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Martin Jones (AH music)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian)


Good listening!

T-Vox


----------



## science

TurnaboutVox said:


> OK, then let me also 'second' the following:
> 
> - Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier- Schiff (arcaneholocaust)
> - Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs)
> - Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Martin Jones (AH music)
> - Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs)
> - Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood)
> - Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian)
> 
> Good listening!
> 
> T-Vox


I really appreciate seconds!

Edit: And thirds too!

In my ideal world, there'd be a ton of recordings up for voting and things would be getting five or six votes before I got to listen to them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> 8. Beethoven - I eagerly admit I need to appreciate his chamber works better than I do; for now his piano trios and violin sonatas are my favorite chamber works by him


Sorry, I intended to remember this. So, may I also suggest:

- Beethoven - String Quartets Op. 127 & Op 135 (Quartetto Italiano)
- Beethoven - String Quartets Op. 130 & Op. 133 (Quatuor Talich)

which are fantastic. And, no more, I promise!

T-Vox


----------



## senza sordino

I second the 
Copland Appalachian Spring
Schuman and Greig Piano Concerti
Saint Säens Piano Concerti

and here are five violin concerti I recommend

Shostakovich #1 and Prokofiev #1 (Maxim Vengerov)
Khatchaturian (David Oistrakh) 
John Adams (Chloë Hanslip)
Szymanowski #1 (Lydia Mordkovitch)


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee) 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

2 commands: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox)
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) 
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) 
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) 
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox)
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs, senza sordino) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) 
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) 
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood)

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood)
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" EMI (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich (TurnaboutVox) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sordino)
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox)
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sordino) 
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich (senza sordino)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sordino) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I command you to listen to more F. J. Haydn. And I highly recommend you to buy the following Telemann record:
Tafelmusik - Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion - Brilliant Classics

P.S. - please include a 'commands disobeyed' table for future reference.


----------



## science

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I command you to listen to more F. J. Haydn. And I highly recommend you to buy the following Telemann record:
> Tafelmusik - Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion - Brilliant Classics
> 
> P.S. - please include a 'commands disobeyed' table for future reference.


I'd love to listen to more F. J. Haydn - you need to command me!


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7 Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Commands: *

3 commands: 
- Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

2 commands: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow (SimonNZ, ptr)
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox)
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) 
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) 
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) 
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox)
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs, senza sordino) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) 
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) 
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood)

1 command: 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz (SimonNZ) 
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood)
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" EMI (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich (TurnaboutVox) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf (SimonNZ)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sordino)
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox)
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sordino) 
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich (senza sordino)
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sordino) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)


----------



## science

I'm thinking of starting a new thread. Obviously I need more commands. What can I do to get more?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

science said:


> I'm thinking of starting a new thread. Obviously I need more commands. What can I do to get more?


You have to hand over your brain cells to the TC forum members .


----------



## science

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You have to hand over your brain cells to the TC forum members .


Why don't you command me to listen to your 15 favorite recordings of Haydn?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I feel sorry for your budget, hehe.


----------



## science

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I feel sorry for your budget, hehe.


Don't worry. I promise not actually to bankrupt myself. Anyway, I might already have your favorites.


----------



## shangoyal

EDIT: Please ignore the previous text posted here.

My suggestion for science: Robert Schumann's Kinderszenen, played by Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## SimonNZ

Are specific various-composer collections allowed, if they also qualify as classic albums?

For example David Munrow's "The Art Of The Netherlands", or something like "Schwarzkopf Sings Operetta"?

in the meantime:

Monteverdi's Selva Morale E Sprituale - Michel Corboz, cond.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Are specific various-composer collections allowed, if they also qualify as classic albums?
> 
> For example David Munrow's "The Art Of The Netherlands", or something like "Schwarzkopf Sings Operetta"?
> 
> in the meantime:
> 
> Monteverdi's Selva Morale E Sprituale - Michel Corboz, cond.


Absolutely. Pretty much anything that is a discrete album. I've let Burroughs sneak in a couple box sets but I hope that doesn't become a thing.


----------



## ptr

I second Simon's suggestion on sampling some David Munrow discs, especially if You'd like to try some pre baroque music!

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> I second Simon's suggestion on sampling some David Munrow discs, especially if You'd like to try some pre baroque music!
> 
> /ptr


Thank you so much! I guess you can only second the one he mentioned, but if you'd like to nominate some others, I'd appreciate that!


----------



## Mahlerian

Nono: A Pierre: Dell'azzurro silenzio, inquietum / Sofferte onde serene / Omaggio a György Kurtág / Con Luigi Dallapiccola

On the Neos label. Maybe you'll enjoy, maybe not.


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> Nono: A Pierre: Dell'azzurro silenzio, inquietum / Sofferte onde serene / Omaggio a György Kurtág / Con Luigi Dallapiccola


I Second this to.. 

Two other David Munrow discs You should consider:









Two Renaissance Dance Bands @ Testament









Henry VIII and His Six Wives @ Testament

/ptr


----------



## Op.123

Rosza Violin Concerto - Heifetz


----------



## Op.123

Zehetmair - Brahms and Schumann violin concertos


----------



## Op.123

3rd - Berg Violin Concerto


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

More commands:

Bax: Orchestral Works Vol. 1
BAX: Symphony No. 7 / Tintagel 
TAKEMITSU: Orchestral Works (Alsop) [probably Mahlerian can recommend better here]
Rameau Les Grands Motets (Christie)

Consider seconded the Berg/Webern, Szymanowski, the Brahms Symphonies and Telemann.


----------



## Alypius

science said:


> I'm thinking of starting a new thread. Obviously I need more commands. What can I do to get more?


I admire what you're up to. (I personally don't have the budget for it, but it's a wonderful exercise). I'm going to recommend a couple of recent discoveries that have quickly become desert island discs for me.

(1) Montreal Chamber Players, _Autour de la harpe_ (ATMA Classique, 2007): a series of French chamber works. Note: I choose this not simply because of the works, but especially the quality of the performance and the recording.
*Roussel, _Serenade_, op. 30
*Ropartz, _Prelude, Marine et Chansons_
*Debussy, _Sonata pour flute, alto, et harpe_
*Ravel, _Introduction et allegro_ 
This is available on both PrestoClassical and ArkivMusic.










(2) Manfred Cordes / Weser Renaissance Bremen, _Josquin Desprez: De profundis (Motets)_ (CPO, 2012). Includes some of Desprez's finest motets: "De profundis," "Miserere mei Deo", "In exitu Israel". But of course, CPO's sonics are first-rate and the performances pretty astonishing.










(3) Dmitry Sinkovsky / Il Pomo d'Oro, _Vivaldi: Concerti per violino V 'Per Pisendel'_ (Naive, 2013). That is Violin Concerto in C (RV 177); Violin Concerto in D major (RV 212a); Violin Concerto in D minor (RV 246); Violin Concerto in B-flat major (RV 370); Violin Concerto in D minor (RV 242); Violin Concerto in B-flat major (RV 379); Violin Concerto in G minor (RV 328). Vivaldi composed these for one of the virtuosos of his era, Pisendel (thus the title). This is part of Naive's bold attempt to record the complete Vivaldi, based on the recent discovery of his autograph scores. What makes this release especially exciting is both Sinkovsky's virtuosity & the extraordinary power of the backing band, Il Pomo d'Oro.










These recommendations may be enough off the beaten path that you won't get any seconds of these. Hope they prove enjoyable.


----------



## Sid James

I'll just make this other one for now. I've been enjoying Baroque, and one of the less known composers is* Marin Marais.* He didn't have as wide a range as Rameau or Lully, however he was master of the viola da gamba. His music has uniquely odd harmonies and other aspects that are similar to what was to become common in the 20th century, such as leaving the order of the movements up to the performers to decide. His music has not only engaged classical performers but also in areas of jazz and world music. I have reviewed the disc below here. Its the only recording I've got of his music, however Jordi Savall has made some acclaimed recordings as well.


----------



## Guest

I will give a vote to: 

Copland/Bernstein - Appalachian Spring
Bridge/Nash Ensemble - (Various Chamber Music - Including Violin And Cello Sonata)

And think about nominating some more. I just don't have many of those particular recordings!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

science said:


> Don't worry. I promise not actually to bankrupt myself. Anyway, I might already have your favorites.


Try these out from F. J. Haydn:

The Creation - Andreas Spering
Harmoniemesse - Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Heiligmesse; Nelsonmesse; kleine Orgelsolomesse; Theresienmesse - Neville Marriner
Strings Quartets Op. 50 - Nomos Quartett
String Quartets Op. 20 - The London Haydn Quartet
String Quartets Op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet
The London Symphonies - Sir Colin Davis, Concertgebouw orchestra (I will trust hpowders here that these are the finest versions of the Londoners ) 
The Paris symphonies - Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Piano Sonatas 49, 46, 20 - Hélène Couvert
Piano Sonatas & Concertos set - Emanuel Ax


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

*Outstanding Commands: *

4 commands: 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms) **

3 commands: 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NY Phil (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *

2 commands: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow (SimonNZ, ptr)
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) *
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardine, Wrahms) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Josquin: De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO (Alypius) 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) **
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr)
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz (SimonNZ) 
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana (Sid James) 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky (Alypius) 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie (Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock) *
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" EMI (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham (Shropshire Mouse) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Schumann (1810) and Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf (SimonNZ)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sordino) *
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players (Alypius)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos (Wrahms)
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones (Wrahms) 
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich (senza sordino) *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz (Burroughs)
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sordino) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## science

Thank you all so much for all these commands! I look forward to adding them all up and seeing which ones are winning!

I will do that in a few minutes.... Right now I've got a rain storm to enjoy!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I'll second Shangoyal's command of Schumann: Kinderscenen- Horowitz.

Plus I command Beethoven: Symphony No.9 RPO/Beecham.


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> Nono: A Pierre: Dell'azzurro silenzio, inquietum / Sofferte onde serene / Omaggio a György Kurtág / Con Luigi Dallapiccola
> 
> On the Neos label. Maybe you'll enjoy, maybe not.


Hey, that looks phenomenal. I love Nono, so thank you very much!


----------



## science

Richannes Wrahms said:


> More commands:
> 
> Bax: Orchestral Works Vol. 1


I'm assuming you mean Chandos. Let me know if I'm wrong!


----------



## science

Ok, I think I'm all caught up recording your generous commands! 

Thank you so much to everyone who contributed. 

Please feel free to add more at any time, to second any recordings that look interesting to you, etc.!


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> Hey, that looks phenomenal. I love Nono, so thank you very much!


You're welcome! In fact, ptr has already seconded it, so you should move it up to the "2 Commands" section.


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> You're welcome! In fact, ptr has already seconded it, so you should move it up to the "2 Commands" section.


My mistake! Thank you again!


----------



## Op.123

Esa-Pekka Salonen - Violin Concerto, (you can get it for free on Itunes )


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Esa-Pekka Salonen - Violin Concerto, (you can get it for free on Itunes )


No, I can't - but that's ok because I already have it!


----------



## science

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

*Outstanding Commands: *

4 commands: 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms) **

3 commands: 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) **

2 commands: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow (SimonNZ, ptr)
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) *
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardine, Wrahms) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Josquin: De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO (Alypius) 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) **
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr)
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz (SimonNZ) 
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana (Sid James) 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky (Alypius) 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie (Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock) *
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" EMI (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham (Shropshire Mouse) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Schumann (1810) and Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf (SimonNZ)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players (Alypius)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos (Wrahms)
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones (Wrahms) 
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich (senza sordino) *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz (Burroughs)
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sordino) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs) *
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## science

So I will order the Berg next time I place an order. That is probably about 2 months away - my wife's head will explode if I order more music too soon after my last little spree. In the meantime, unless one of the recordings that I already have passes the Berg, I'm stuck for now. 

However, this does not mean that more commands are unwelcome. Please command me to listen to every recording that you love and if someone else's commands look interesting to you, please second their commands. 

Don't worry about my budget or whatever - I'm due to semi-retire and travel the world in 2016 and in the worst case scenario y'all will have me working a few months extra. But really, don't worry, I'm financially sensible and won't actually order anything I can't afford. So command away! You're doing me huge favors, really.


----------



## ptr

I then add commands to the following to add some commotion to Your listening!:

- Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) * 

- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sordino) *

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> I then add commands to the following to add some commotion to Your listening!:
> 
> - Karkowski and Menche (1958, 1969): Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood) *
> 
> - Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sordino) *
> 
> /ptr


Thank you so much! This kind of command is really helpful.


----------



## science

Updating:

*Commands Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

*Outstanding Commands: *

4 commands: 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms) **

3 commands: 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *

2 commands: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow (SimonNZ, ptr)
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) *
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardine, Wrahms) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *

1 command: 
- Josquin: De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO (Alypius) 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr)
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz (SimonNZ) 
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana (Sid James) 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky (Alypius) 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie (Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock) *
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" EMI (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham (Shropshire Mouse) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Schumann (1810) and Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf (SimonNZ)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players (Alypius)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos (Wrahms)
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones (Wrahms) 
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich (senza sordino) *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz (Burroughs)
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sordino) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs) *
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## science

In all seriousness, my friends, please keep in mind that I am a newbie to classical music and that your suggestions are extremely helpful to me. I really want to be an educated listener at some time in the future.

So, please, in all sincerity, I ask you to "command" ALL of the recordings that you think a person like me should hear.

I appreciate _every single one_ of your commands.

Edit: So, if you like me, command me to listen to the music that you think I should hear. And if you don't like me... second the commands that you do NOT agree with!


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu: Complete Decca Concerto Recordings
Radu Lupu: Complete Decca Solo Recordings


----------



## science

Burroughs said:


> Radu Lupu: Complete Decca Concerto Recordings
> Radu Lupu: Complete Decca Solo Recordings


I will add them, but whenever possible please recommend particular recordings rather than box sets. I tend to get exhausted as I go through a box set, and not appreciate the last 8 hours or so of it very well. I do much better with smaller bites!


----------



## amfortas

I'm confused. Did you have another thread like this? I remember making recommendations, but don't see them here.

At any rate, I could have sworn the Strauss Four Last Songs (Norman/Masur) had at least four recommendations, one of them mine.


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> In all seriousness, my friends, please keep in mind that I am a newbie to classical music and that your suggestions are extremely helpful to me. I really want to be an educated listener at some time in the future.


I'm only too happy to make recommendations and secondings, but I know the above quote is not true. In fact, last night I was following the progress of another member's likings of old CL posts and was noticing how well chosen and varied your listening in particular was/is.


----------



## science

EDIT: Cancel this! I'm sorry!

This is where I need you to go. My bad!


----------

